# New Smoker <$1000



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Looking to buy a new offset smoker for the backyard, but I'm looking to stay under $1,000. Can anyone recommend a good place to check out? I was originally just going to get the $400 Old Country from Academy, but figured I could spend a little more to get better quality.


----------



## oldpro (Jul 8, 2009)

Go to BBQ Pits by Klose. They are the best I have run across and they will build you what you want. You may have trouble staying under $1,000.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I know you're looking for an offset but I recently purchased a Kamado Big Joe ceramic smoker. Dont regret it one bit. It can smoke, sear steaks, and do pizzas. There isn't much fire tending either. I let mine go over night and it only varied by about 15 degrees.


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

Check out Lyfe Tyme pits. The larger HEBs sell them. They are about the only higher end line for that price point I can think of. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

*Yoder Smoker $899*


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Gator pits makes some nice pipe style pits, and they have a no frills economy line. Klose does makes nice pits as well. Whatever you buy, make sure its real pipe and not rolled sheet metal. Thicker pipe holds heat better and will last much longer than sheet metal.


----------



## Frontier21 (Apr 30, 2014)

dash8dvr said:


> Check out Lyfe Tyme pits. The larger HEBs sell them. They are about the only higher end line for that price point I can think of.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


X2 might be a hair over $1k though. HEB next to me has them for 1300ish


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Place on hwy [email protected] road in richmond had some good ones years ago, if they are still there. Texas smokers I believe?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

steve holchak said:


> Place on hwy [email protected] road in richmond had some good ones years ago, if they are still there. Texas smokers I believe?


If youre talking about the place on 90 across from Pecan Grove, yes they're still there and I plan on getting them to build me one soon.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*ANother great Pit Maker*

All Season Feeders Owner started making Pits and They are Awesome..
He really has some Cool Stuff.. In China Grove Texas..Their 24X20 with Firebox and Smoker Is what I'm thinking about getting..
Check them out: www.[B]allseasonsfeeders[/B].com


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

BIG PAPPA said:


> All Season Feeders Owner started making Pits and They are Awesome..
> He really has some Cool Stuff.. In China Grove Texas..Their 24X20 with Firebox and Smoker Is what I'm thinking about getting..
> Check them out: www.[B]allseasonsfeeders[/B].com


No website


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a life tyme that I bought from the Buc-ees in Luling in 2002. I paid $475. It did well until I moved to my current residence and it was no longer stored under a covered patio. It now sits in the open in my backyard and has the rust (only on the firebox) to prove it. It is a fantastic smoker for a commercial mass produced item. It still cooks as good as the first time I used it (after burning it in and seasoning). If I can't afford a custom smoker with the vertical chamber and propane assist, I will buy another life tyme. I have seen one similar to mine under your budget. 

You may want to check out a place on the 610 North Loop between Shepherd and Yale (inside loop/southside--eastbound feeder). I haven't been there but there sign says they sell life tyme pits.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've had my Lyfe Tyme about 10 years now,and it's been a dandy.If a backyard smoker isn't going to set on concrete,figure on modifying it to be moved with a riding mower or 4wheeler.Mine is a pain in the buttocks to move to mow and weed eat around.I've got a pair of air-up tires and wheels for the firebox end,but now need 2 air-up casters for the other end.I'll weld a piece of tubing underneath,with a piece that'll slide inside it with a 7/8 coupler on the end.Just an idea right now.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Sorry*



steve holchak said:


> No website


_try it again @ http://allseasonsfeeders.com/Products.aspx/BBQ_Pits_


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*BBQ Pit*

If you haven't made a decision yet, you need to check out Big Bear Pits. They are a smaller company, but will build anything you want. They are cookers/smokers that know how to build pits. Extremely friendly and knowledgeable. Craftsmanship is impeccable. Joe's number is 281-507-1090. Be a mistake not to talk to him.


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

I just saw an ad for HEB Plus that shows their Lyfe Tyme and All Seasons pits 15% off June 1 a June 7. They have the Lyfe Tyme 20" offset smoker or the 16" vertical smoker for $968.97


----------

